# V-E  Day



## Falcon (May 8, 2017)

That's today BTW.

Where were YOU on that great day?

I was in Florennes, Belgium,  firing my .45  automatic  in the air and taking a big sigh of relief.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2017)

I was too young to know anything about it but I suppose my mother was waiting for VJ Day to arrive so my dad could return home.


----------



## Butterfly (May 8, 2017)

I was still a gleam in my father's eye.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 29, 2017)

I was 11 years old and we listened to reports on the radio.


----------

